# Ebay Pet Peeves



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

1. Searching for Guitar related items in Canada and you find these sellers who post 200 straight small value items like tuners, picks, crappy no name pickups etc etc. 7 pages later you might find a guitar or amp.

2. Seller's who post 20+ 49.99 acoustic guitars for sale. Christ shipping is more than the guitar.



Let's hear them...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Totally agree. I find that same thing when searching for Canadian based items. Very few actually. Unfortuantely there are not a lot of other choices.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I dislike American sellers who refuse to ship to Canada.


I also dislike sellers who assign STUPIDLY excessive shipping and "handling" fees to items. 

$40 for an MP3 player?


Try $15. tops.


I'm sure they hope bidders don't notice.

All in all Ebay is a good option. I have bought and sold a number of items and have had pretty consistant positive results.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I try to only buy and sell within Canada these days. for what I buy, the shipping + duty + customs just isn't worth it. One bad experience trying to get insurance money out of USPS/Canada Post was bad enough (both played the "wasn't my fault" game and tried to pass it off on the other). I insist on using other methods besides UPS as well. There are other more affordable and reliable methods of shipping.
People who charge crazy shipping charges bug me too. For some things that aren't available where I live it's great but as time goes on it not as great as it was.


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

Most of the time, in my experience, the really high shipping costs on items (like the aformentioned $40 instead of what should be $15) is because the seller's trying to get you to pay for his ebay/paypal fees. 

I too, much prefer to buy from within Canada, but it's not always an option.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am working on an alternative for all of us. A Canadian Auction site with reasonable fees. Does this interest anyone? Please check out the site at www.instrumentauction.ca

Give me some feedback on the categories and layout. Also, please sign up and help get this thing going. None


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Checked out the site Scott and it looks like it could be good. Just freshly started I take it not much on it at the moment, hopefully that will change. I will sign up once I get back to my home computer, to many blocked sites here at work especially Ebay style ones.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent Paul, just started it going earlier today, still a few bugs to work out. But for the most part it's ready to go.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Excellent Paul, just started it going earlier today, still a few bugs to work out. But for the most part it's ready to go.


what do you do for a living?... cuz if your not doing websites... you should.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Do an "advanced search" and you can exclude a seller if you know his/her username. Save that advanced search as a favourite and then you don't have to keep excluding the seller each day.

TG





jroberts said:


> Yep. I was just thinking this the other day. Does anyone know how to do an E-Bay search for items which omits certain specified sellers? I know to to omit auction items that contain certain key-words, but not auctions from certain sellers.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There are 2 I always exclude-the guy who sells spruce tops and the guy who sells framed ads from guitar magazines.

On Oct 2 there is a 10 cent listing day for ebay canada and all these guys will be crawling out.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Only problem is it only allows you exclude 10 ebayers. I've maxed it out and still have a bunch of crap showing up. Doh!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I see Flea Bay upped their fees again. I just got an email with the new fee scale. Swines


----------

